# SE-R wheels for SALE



## Dlerea (Dec 4, 2005)

selling my set of SE-R wheels with bridgestone potenza tires, rubber has about 8k miles. Email for photo. Asking $1200 plus shipping or if local you are welcome to pick them up. 

[email protected]


----------



## Dlerea (Dec 4, 2005)

I am willing to let my wheels go for 1000. Below is a photo


----------



## Dlerea (Dec 4, 2005)

Wheels have been sold, but thanx for looking


----------

